# Scada لايفوتك هذا الموضوع !!



## Mechatronics Era (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اولا
ثانيا
موضوع مهم جدا وهو من اكبر واشمل تطبيقات الميكاترونكس
وهو SCADA
وهي اختصار ل Supervisory control and data aquisition
الغريب ان معظم المهندسين لايعلمون شيئا عنه (اقصد طلبة الهندسة طبعا ) وانا ايضا لم اكن اعرف ماهو ال SCADA اصلا
بختصار
هو نظام للتحكم والمراقبة و الاشراف 
ويستخدم غالبا في المشاريع الضخمة فقط لارتفاع تكاليفه 
كمحطات التوليد و حقول البترول
حيث في مثل هذه المشاريع تحتاج الى التحكم في مجموعة كبيرة جدا جدا من العناصر ( valves,pumps,motors,switches,actuators ) او التحكم في اي شيئ في المنظومة
لذا, النظام كبير جدا لايمكنك التحكم فيه عن طريق plc مثلا فقط 
وفي نفس الوقت , تحتاج الى مراقبة الوضع الحالي لجميع عناصر النظام لتتمكن من اتخاذ قرار معين بفتح صمام مثلا او خلافه
اذا ال scada
هو نظام يقوم بالتحكم عن طريق وحدات تحكم تسمى RTU (remote terminal uint ) قد تكون plc 
وهذه الوحدات متصلة جميعا بغرفة او وحدة تحكم رئيسية تسمى HMI (human machine interface ) وهي الوصلة مابين العامل والنظام باكمله ليتمكن من مراقبة النظام والتحكم فيه ايضا
الجدير بالذكر
ان الscada هو احد فروع ال instrumentation 
ولقراءة المزيد 
الق نظرة على هذا اللينك
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SCADA


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (14 مارس 2007)

تسلم ايدك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

الف شكر علي هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## محمد احمد حسن محمد (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير عالموضوع رائع جدا وادعوا لك بالتوفيق والمثابرة .................... و الف شكر


----------



## احمد عصام (27 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير..........انا ايضا لم اكن اعرف عن هذا النظام شي حتي عملت ب احد المحطات ويجب علي كل مهندس مايكروترنكس الالمام به........ اشكرك اخي مره ثانيه


----------



## وليد الحديدي (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير ، 
و ياريت إذا عندك معلومات أو مواقع أكثر عن الموضوع تذكرها لأنني مهتم بالموضوع و أطمح أن يكون مشروعي في السنة القادمة في موضوع الـ Scada


----------



## Al-Allaf (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-moh06 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي...


----------



## محمودصفا (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير عالموضوع رائع جدا وادعوا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## eaask (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااا اوي على الموضوع


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يسلمو


----------



## الطيبات (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## hmode (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ادور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لكم 
واتمني للجميع التقدم والنجاح


----------



## انتصار حامد (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## shadix (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
المعلومات حلوة جدا وواضحة ولا تترك اي التباس
نرجو المزيد بما كل هو مفيد


----------



## mmaall (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بجد موضوع ممتاز


----------



## mehdi09 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## صقر سيبان (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------

